# Super Stealth Sunshine Coast



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

I stopped at the food court at Sunshine Plaza, Maroochy on Sunday and after seeing what happened when I dropped a chip in the creek that it's built over, I think that if I lived near there and had a kayak I couldn't help myself. I would have to do a catch and release dawn raid, I can't remember ever seeing so many 40+ cm bream in one place before. Still it's probably illegal in some way or at least morally wrong, just forget I mentioned it. :twisted:


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Shayned,

Magicrik and I did a recon on the plaza waterways about 6 weeks ago.

I had a few good follows/hits on poppers but failed to hook up.

It could well be my technique (poor) and various other factors.

However I think if you had a chip shaped/scented lure (hmmm - why don't I) you would have a ball.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

like poly said we did a early morning raid on there and man its hard going......talk about fussy fish. I never got a bite. I was use gulps about 10 diff type and not a one got took.........but like you said drop a chip in and out of know where you've got what looks like 50 bream from 10cm to about 45+ going crazy killing each other for the chip.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I remember watching one of the first Bream Tournament videos where Tim Morgan was using white soft plastics around pontoons and marina's because he thought the white grubs best represented chips and bread.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Kraley, mate a 40cm bream is upwards of 30 years old. It is dependant on the available food source in the waterway and their growth rates slow down considerably when they get beyond the 35 cm mark. The other concern is like flathead the big bream are the breeders producing many times the amount of young than the fish in the first few years of their breeding cycle. I have no problems personally with targeting fish like this as long as lures are used facilitating lip hookups and the subsequent easy release but believe that a fish like that is a valuable resource that belongs to all of us including the generations yet to come and as such are too valuable to be caught just once. I will get down from my soap box now I have said my piece.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have an idea if anyone is interested in trying it out.

How about making a chip lure. It would have to be a popper type lure as from memory I think chips float. A

I am sure that it would not be too hard to do.

A 2-4mm steel rod (or prefferably aluminium for the weight factor) about 30 or 40mm long. Drill a small hole in both ends and the in the middle of the rod and attach one of those wire ring things (split rings?) through each hole. One end will be to attach the line to and the on the remailning two you would attach treble hooks once the lure has been made. Then you would probably use a 20mm by 20mm bit of square balsa rod in the same length as the rod. Carve it to the shape of the chip you want and then cut it into three pieces so that it will eventually fit around the steel/aluminium frame that has been made. Notch out the insides of the balsa where it will sit around the rod when they are put back together. Use some supa glue (or CA glue) when you assemle the balsa around the frame let it dry for five to ten minutes and sand the lure back. Paint approprietly and maybe finish off with some marine lacquer and attach trables.

It probably wouldn't take more than half an hour to do not including dying time and if you had the materials.

Seems a bit extravagant for catching bream by the shopping centre. At the very least would be a bit of fun for a couple of hours if it worked. Not sure how those bream would taste on a diet of chips and fast food. A fat bream? Is that possible? I don't think I care to try

But would be interesting to make your own lure, have a bit of fun and see how it performs.

Ok I had a bit too much time on my hands tonight to think about it that deeply

Milan.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't think you would take fish from there, you'd hang on to it as a catch and release spot something you could save for the proverbial rainy day. While I was watching, my thought was for one of two approaches. Firstly bread burley and a quill float rig with a dough or bread bait on no more than 4lb line or run a white stick bait profile in gulp with no weight and stupidly light braid and leader. Try then for loopy casts to mimick food falling from on high and a do nothing retrieve.

Actually thinking about it now if I could use the long wand that would be my first choice.

Any chance of a local shooting some happy snaps of the fish in action?


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Re:Shoey i think your talking about the ABT serise 2 when Tim was in the hawksberry river. He used a minnow about 6" long if i remeber rightly, cut the tail and head off the SP, cut it to look like a chip, used a wieghtless JH.
It worked first cast. Or so they want you to think that :roll: .
I think it could work there too.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Magicrik said:


> Re:Shoey i think your talking about the ABT serise 2 when Tim was in the hawksberry river. He used a minnow about 6" long if i remeber rightly, cut the tail and head off the SP, cut it to look like a chip, used a wieghtless JH.
> It worked first cast. Or so they want you to think that :roll: .
> I think it could work there too.


Could be, there are lots of big bream around the restaurant and cafe at Cottage Point on Cowan Ck. The locals get aggro if you chase them though.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I think your spot on there Dave, Cottage point was the place I think......Cottage point is this the place where you;ve got all the mored boats all around the little shops and a creek off to the left? or off to the right if your going up river from the sea?..........reason i asked is we got a 10 person houseboat on the hawksberry and i drove the house boat right upto the shops there and mored up. I fished as the other went for supplies.....i never got a single hit. And 4 day later ABT was on and Tim was pulling out 40cm+ bream :x


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Kraley, one of my biggest ever bream came from in front of a water side house near the mouth of the lane cove river. I was measuring it prior to release when the dude that lived there screamed down and started abusing me for hurting his "pet" bream. I released it and went over to him and explained that I didn't kill bream and told him why which mollified him and he told me he feeds them stale bread from the local bakery everyday and there were bigger examples than the 44cm fork I had just pulled from his place.

Shayned, mate a bread fly (white glow bug) would clean up in that area when fished with a bread burley. I use to do this really early of the morning at Akuna Bay marina before the tourist and boaties came out. The marina security got to know me after I introduced myself and showed them my drivers licence so they turned a blind eye as they knew I wasn't out there trying to break into the luxury yachts/powerboats moored there. Just watch the ducks as they are also suckers for a bread fly in a bread burley. You should also get a heap of ******* the same way as they also like a bread fly in a bread burley.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Why not just a hot chip with jig head through it? Another method could be putting a piece of chip on each of the hooks on an unbaited bait jig and fish it motionless on the surface (much like shayned suggested) - simulate a bunch of chips dropped at the same time. I used that method but with bread and a bread berley to catch a nice sea mullet on the weekend.

Was interesting to watch them feed actually - it was at night and they were swimming right up next to the pontoon on the marina we were at. We berleyed with bread and then cast out the unweighted bait jig with 4 or 5 bread baits and let it float on the surface. Sometimes the mullet would take it and we'd miss the hook-up, more often though they would take the berleyed bread and then do two or three passes of the ones with the hooks in them swimming off about 70% of the time without taking it. While they were inspecting it if we made the slightest movement of the bait to reposition it slightly more into their path they would spook and swim away.

PS - I swear I saw a hot chip soft plastic lure somewhere in my travels...can't track it down though.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Funny you should mention mullet as there is some quite large schools of mullet as well which seem to travel up as far as the road bridge. Also saw butter bream and herring schooled with the bream. One good bomb dive probably would have got some as well. :lol:


----------

